# Monsanto being investigated, send a letter!



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Finally we have a chance to speak up about Monsanto!

Go here to send letter - don't have to compose your own but you can if you want.

"*Press the Department of Justice to Break Monsanto's Monopoly*
Tell DOJ How Big Business's Control of Food & Farming Affects You

After years of complaints from the Organic Consumers Association and our allies, the Department of Justice is investigating how big biotech and food corporations, including Monsanto, are monopolizing and controlling our seeds, food and farming--and they want to hear from YOU. The Obama Administration is specifically seeking comments and information about how corporate control of the food system affects average Americans. If you're concerned that Monsanto and Big Food corporations have inordinate and dangerous power over where your food comes from and how it's produced, tell the Justice Department! Your comments could help rein in Monsanto and other corporate criminals.

TAKE ACTION BY DECEMBER 31."


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Done. Thanks!


----------



## E.V. Lowi (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks! Will do!


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Completed. Thanks!

I sent the link to a group of local like-minded friends.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks! I am sharing this on facebook now...


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Done and forwarded. Thanks!


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## pagodafish (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, Velcromom, for making it easy to take action...hard to ignore when it's right in front of me


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you! Will try to remember to get a link up on Facebook tonight when I have access.


----------



## PiesandAbrosmama (Jan 31, 2003)

let's keep them coming, I liked on Food Inc when someone said people used to fill about the tobacco company what we feel about Monsanto. They can come down in power!


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Done! Thanks for posting


----------

